# Whey, dude!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's the whey formula I'm using now. It smells yummy; I'm gonna have to try it myself.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

how much will it cost you to use weekly(approx)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I only give it to breeding, pregnant, nursing and very young mousies, so It won't cost mych. I think I got this big container of it or about $23.00 about a month and a half ago, and I've only used maybe 20% of it so far. So it comes out to less than a dollar a week.
Right now I've only got three tank that get this stuff, but when I am in an all-out breeding cycle, having six or eight litters ina short period of time, it goes somewhat faster, so my estimate is more of an average of the usage.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

How do you give it to them? sprinkled on food?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I mix it up and soak lumps of dry bread in a gallon jug lid. No waste, that way, and very little mess. Bread rarely gets a chance to go moldy around here. I take the unclaimed crusts and whatever else is there and dry it out. I keep a big can upstairs filled with fried bread and rolls. Nothing like a chunk of bread to coax a shy mousie to The Hand.


----------

